# schawtz 347 ?



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

hi guys i am looking at a used 93 schawtz 347/ gm cabover 4000 with 173000 miles on truck and 570 hr on the pony in great shape. any info from owners of this type of unit would be greatly appreciated good unit bad unit things to look for?


----------



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

*schwarze 347 spelling corrected*

corrected spelling schwarze 347


----------

